# healthiest diet?



## gigglemilk (Jun 5, 2021)

is there any consensus on this or are vegans and paleo/keto advocates still hosting 4 hour long debates that i cba to sit through? I figured fish would be some of the healthier food out there but now we have the whole micro plastic issue. What are some good options for avoiding inflammation? Iirc, the polyphenols in high quality olive oils are some of the most potent antioxidants you can get.


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 5, 2021)

There'll never be a consensus, there's a multibillion dollar industry dedicated to finding new diet crazes. If you're specifically concerned about inflammation, the Tom Brady diet is the one I've found most obsessed with that. So no refined sugars/grains, no trans fats, lots of leafy greens and vegetables, and replace your olive oil with avocado oil.

Really, most of these diets massively overthink it and 90% of people who are just trying to get healthier can measurably do so if they just shrank the size of their portions, made a point to eat more fish, and swapped regular refined carbs for fruits and veggies.


----------



## gigglemilk (Jun 5, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> There'll never be a consensus, there's a multibillion dollar industry dedicated to finding new diet crazes. If you're specifically concerned about inflammation, the Tom Brady diet is the one I've found most obsessed with that. So no refined sugars/grains, no trans fats, lots of leafy greens and vegetables, and replace your olive oil with avocado oil.
> 
> Really, most of these diets massively overthink it and 90% of people who are just trying to get healthier can measurably do so if they just shrank the size of their portions, made a point to eat more fish, and swapped regular refined carbs for fruits and veggies.


thats fair, a lot of it is likely unnecessary obsession with the minutiae. I think ill just adopt a diet with plenty of fish and vegetables. Ill look into the avocado oil, never heard of it and dont know how it compares with olive oil, thanks.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jun 5, 2021)

It's going to depend somewhat on the individual, but it's hard to go wrong with high vegetables, moderate meat, low sugar.

Past that you're looking at probably %400 effort for a %10 gain in whatever it is you want.


----------



## gigglemilk (Jun 5, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> It's going to depend somewhat on the individual, but it's hard to go wrong with high vegetables, moderate meat, low sugar.
> 
> Past that you're looking at probably %400 effort for a %10 gain in whatever it is you want.


cutting out added sugar has been a big help for me, i feel significantly better. Ive considered trying a vegan diet but it seems like too much effort and idk how much healthier it is for the heart.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 5, 2021)

Pure lard is the only diet food


----------



## Hot Daddy Hard Nipples (Jun 5, 2021)

Put down the fucking fork.


----------



## gigglemilk (Jun 5, 2021)

Hot Daddy Hard Nipples said:


> Put down the fucking fork.


im in decent shape, just concerned about heart health and longevity


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 5, 2021)

Really, basic things like fish, fruits, veggies, good fats like nuts and milk or whatever, those all go a long way. Fish in particular is fucking amazing for you, it's super high in protein and is a good source of natural zinc, something a lot of people are deficient in.


----------



## knobslobbin (Jun 5, 2021)

Brotein is not only the freshest most bioavailable protein source you can get, you don't even have to swallow it gets injected right down the throat. Talk about convenient! And it's free, you can find people willing to donate around every corner.

Connor Murphy is kicking off a revolution in health atm, check out his channel.


----------



## gigglemilk (Jun 5, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> Brotein is not only the freshest most bioavailable protein source you can get, you don't even have to swallow it gets injected right down the throat. Talk about convenient! And it's free, you can find people willing to donate around every corner.
> 
> Connor Murphy is kicking off a revolution in health atm, check out his channel.


i saw that, might comment in it and follow whats going on with him. Bizarre turn of events that i cant wrap my head around assuming its legit and not some playacting from him. Did he really go through with it on his onlyfans btw? wtf


----------



## DocMorbis (Jun 5, 2021)

I prefer the socialist diet, its easy to lose the weight when you don't eat anything at all.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jun 5, 2021)

gigglemilk said:


> What are some good options


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 5, 2021)

gigglemilk said:


> im in decent shape, just concerned about heart health and longevity


try and cut down your sugar intake, avoid pre-processed foods and ingredients, cook your own meals from fresh ingredients instead of eating out


----------



## AriZona_LaD (Jun 5, 2021)

Cut back, don't trust the government recommendations. They are payed off by big food. High Fructose Corn Syrup is the devil. Go to the gym.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 5, 2021)

There's no such thing as a healthy diet. Only a balanced diet with proper nutrition and calorie limitations.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jun 5, 2021)

The knowledge that there's at least one landwhale in the world that would _seethe _because you're striving to improve yourself and your life. That is the best diet of them all.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jun 5, 2021)

If it's heart health, cut down on the saturated fat. It increases cholesterol (LDL) leading to damage to the arteries and in the long term, atherosclerosis. On the other hand, products with pholyphenols like green tea increase the good kind of cholesterol, HDL, which helps against artery damage and is thus good for the heart.

There's a downside though, are you male? Because the same polyphenols also increase estrogen. Estrogen is good for the heart, but not perfect for your health if you're male (not the say you don't need estrogen at all, but most men already suffer from low test, let's not make it worse)

Estrogen being good for the heart is the same reason why like 76% of random heart attacks happen to men.

And since we're already talking about cholesterol: Cholesterol might be bad for the heart, but it's damn good for testosterone. In fact, the testicles take cholesterol and use it to produce test (also to produce estrogen in the ovaries if female)

Studies have shown that men with lower cholesterol levels, have both a healthier heart but also lower testosterone.

Also, mono-unsaturated fatty-acids are generally good for heart health with no particular downsides (that I know of). I.e. olive oil and peanutbutter

The fatty acids eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA) might be good for the heart, science isn't 100% sure. But adding fatty fish to your diet, say once a week, is always good. Just don't eat larger fishes or non-fatty ones like Tuna because they're filled with mercury. Mackerel, Sardines or (wild, not farmed) salmon

Another tip is spicy food/pepper. They're natural vascodilators, which mean they cause the blood vessels to become wider, which allows more blood to flow through.

And 1 glas of red wine per week is also associated with a healthier heart (assuming it stays at that) because of similair reasons to the green tea.

Also lower your salt intake - high natrium levels in the blood, hypernatremia, leads to hypertension. Most people already get all the salt they need (it is neccesary) before all the added salt

In a similair vein, potassium lowers natrium levels in the blood through a process called the natrium-potassium pump. Potassium can be found in for example bananas









						Sodium–potassium pump - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




However, like is said above, the best diet for overal health is counting calories with a diverse diet while skipping processed crap. Some apps not only tell you how much calories you consume, but also how much micronutrients and specific macronutrients (for example how much saturated fat instead of just fat in general)

Also cardio and keep your weight normal


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 5, 2021)

I hear whatever hunter gatherers did worked out well-ish.

When people first went to agriculture, there were health issues, like height reduction.


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 6, 2021)

Most of my meals look like this:









Aside from that, I eat lean meat (below 10%), fish (salmon, cod, haddock) and eggs (I prefer hard boiled).
Don't forget about vitamin supplements, you want health and longevity then you have to take them.


----------



## Adolphin (Jun 6, 2021)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> View attachment 2234238
> View attachment 2234240


You forgot the grape soda.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jun 7, 2021)

Isn't really a "healthiest diet". We have different interested parties pushing what they believe is the best diet. For years we had groups talking about how everyone has to go low fat because cholesterol is a killer, only for low fat alternatives to be riddled with sugar. You have these keto/paeleo bros who will tell you their fat heavy diet is the healthiest, and so on. 

Everyone who isn't a retard knows the basics of the healthy diet. Don't overeat, skip processed food, don't eat too much sugar or too much meat etc.


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Jun 7, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Isn't really a "healthiest diet". We have different interested parties pushing what they believe is the best diet. For years we had groups talking about how everyone has to go low fat because cholesterol is a killer, only for low fat alternatives to be riddled with sugar. You have these keto/paeleo bros who will tell you their fat heavy diet is the healthiest, and so on.
> 
> Everyone who isn't a retard knows the basics of the healthy diet. Don't overeat, skip processed food, don't eat too much sugar or too much meat etc.


Pretty much this. If you eat a truly balanced diet that is up to date with the highest quality science, you'll probably be way over in the "official" recommendations for cholesterol and way under in the recommendations for carbs. But that's OK, because the government's recommendations are nonsense and weren't even accurate with scientific understanding even when they were created, much less now. Ignore the government's recommendations, ignore the fad diets, ignore broscience, ignore clickbait "science". Common sense will get you far. When in doubt, eat what your ancestors ate before the Industrial Revolution. You can't go wrong by avoiding any food processed in a way that can't be done without a factory.

A good read about how the US government has completely fucked up their dietary recommendations:








						The Washington Diet
					

Following the government’s nutritional advice can make you fat and sick.




					www.city-journal.org
				






gigglemilk said:


> Ive considered trying a vegan diet but it seems like too much effort and idk how much healthier it is for the heart.


Don't. Vegan diets will fuck with your hormones and micronutrients. We evolved to be omnivores. Going vegan is like saying you know better than hundreds of thousands of years of selection pressure. If you wanted to completely cut out red meat and dairy and only eat eggs and fish for your animal protein sources, that might be fine, but it seems like an unnecessary restriction.


----------



## feetlover84 (Jun 8, 2021)

beans and peanuts


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jun 8, 2021)

ALL gimmick "diets" are unhealthy (none of them as unhealthy as veganism though, which is literal self-mutilation)

The most healthy diet is simply not eating any processed foods & cooking all your food from high quality organic ingredients (if you're a man you need a woman to cook for you), and avoiding all additives and jewish chemicals (this includes not only obvious shit like polyunsaturated fatty acids & artificial sweeteners but also never drinking anything from a plastic bottle and filtering all your water). If you're a fat retard eat less and if you're a skinny nerd eat more. All above this is from the devil


----------



## lurk_moar (Jun 9, 2021)

I am really digging high protein, low carb, and low-calorie diet.

My appetite is so small now that a protein shake is a very filling meal that makes me feel like I ate at a buffet.


----------



## EnemyStand (Jun 15, 2021)

Calorie counting is the way to go if you ask me. All it is is addition, and thanks to carrying around the Internet in your pocket finding the caloric content in anything is easy. Sure, you'll probably be starving for the first week or two and craving fast food if you're a recovering addict like me, but it's become so user friendly you really don't have an excuse. Fun fact: my calorie count was so low after lunch today I got to eat an extra hamburger patty at dinner!


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 17, 2021)

There is no "healthiest" diet. Genetics plays a big role in which diet works best for you. Some people do great on keto, some people it fucks up their cholesterol. Some people do great on low fat, others get high blood sugar from it. I need to be careful to not eat too much dietary cholesterol, which sucks because I like eggs, because when I do, my LDL goes up. Others can eat them just fine.

Calorie and macro counting is what I do. It allows me to stay in the same shape (roughly) while still allowing me to sometimes splurge and stay within my diet. Or if I want to bulk or cut, it's easy to adjust.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 20, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> There is no "healthiest" diet. Genetics plays a big role in which diet works best for you. Some people do great on keto, some people it fucks up their cholesterol. Some people do great on low fat, others get high blood sugar from it. I need to be careful to not eat too much dietary cholesterol, which sucks because I like eggs, because when I do, my LDL goes up. Others can eat them just fine.
> 
> Calorie and macro counting is what I do. It allows me to stay in the same shape (roughly) while still allowing me to sometimes splurge and stay within my diet. Or if I want to bulk or cut, it's easy to adjust.


A lot of the cholesterol in eggs is in the yolk so you could get away with egg whites. They're pretty damn nice honestly and have a variety of uses.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 21, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> A lot of the cholesterol in eggs is in the yolk so you could get away with egg whites. They're pretty damn nice honestly and have a variety of uses.


I like egg whites, but the whole egg is way more cost efficient and tasty.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 21, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I like egg whites, but the whole egg is way more cost efficient and tasty.


Yea I feel you there. If you don't like taking the yolk out and getting hands wet could probably get some carton of egg whites too, but I wouldn't.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 21, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Yea I feel you there. If you don't like taking the yolk out and getting hands wet could probably get some carton of egg whites too, but I wouldn't.


I will usually separate them, but then if I need a whole bunch I will put a whole egg or two in there. Gotta have some splurges


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 21, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I will usually separate them, but then if I need a whole bunch I will put a whole egg or two in there. Gotta have some splurges


If you got a dehydrator, cure the egg yolks. They'll be good shit.


----------



## feetlover84 (Jun 22, 2021)

what kind of nasty fuck would eat eggs without the yolk


----------



## WolfeTone (Jun 22, 2021)

*☐☐☐ Beans *(Black/Butter/Kidney/Navy/Pinto/Great Norther Beans, Garbanzo Beans, Lentils, Miso, Tempeh, Split Peas, Black-eyed Peas)
*☐ Berries *(Acai, Blackberries, Blueberries, Cherries, Cranberries, Goji Berries)
*☐☐☐ Other 'Fruits' *(Apple, Bananas(technically a berry), Dates, Figs, Grapefruit, Honeydew, Kiwifruit(also technically a berry), Lemon/Lime, Lychees, Mangos, Nectarines, Oranges, Papaya, Peaches, Pomegranates, Prunes, Tangerines, Watermelon(believe it or not, also technically a berry))
*☐ Cruciferous Vegetables *(Arugula, Broccoli, Brussels, Cabbage, Cauliflower, Collard Greens, Horseradish, Kale, Kohlrabi, Mustard Greens, Radishes, Turnip Greens, Watercress)
*☐☐ Greens *(Arugula, Collard Greens, Kale, Sorrel, Spinach, Chard, Turnip Greens)
*☐☐ Other Vegetables *(Artichokes, Asparagus, Beets, Bell Peppers, Carrots, Corn, Garlic, Mushrooms, Okra, Onions, Pumpkin, Dulse, Squash, Sweet Potatoes, Zucchini)
*☐ Brown/Golden Flax Seed
☐ Nuts/Seeds *(Almonds, Brazil Nuts, Cashews, Chia Seeds, Hazelnuts, Hemp Seeds, Macadamia Nuts, Pecans, Pistachios, Pumpkin Seeds, Sesame Seeds, Sunflower Seeds, Walnuts)
*☐ Herbs/Spices *(Allspice, Basil, Bay Leaves, Cardamom, Chili Powder, Cilantro, Cinnamon, Cloves, Coriander, Cumin, Curry Powder, Dill, Fenugreek, Garlic, Ginger, Lemongrass, Marjoram, Mustard, Nutmeg(be careful), Oregano, Smoke Paprika, Parsley, Pepper, Peppermint, Rosemary, Saffron, Sage, Thyme, Turmeric, Vanilla)
*☐☐☐ Whole Grains *(Oatmeal, Dark Bread, Unbuttered Popcorn)
*☐☐☐☐☐ Liquid *(60 oz)
*☐ 1 hour 30 minutes of low or 45 minutes of high intensity exercise
☐ Vitamin B12 taken sublingually every other day at least*


----------



## gigglemilk (Jun 22, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> There is no "healthiest" diet. Genetics plays a big role in which diet works best for you. Some people do great on keto, some people it fucks up their cholesterol. Some people do great on low fat, others get high blood sugar from it. I need to be careful to not eat too much dietary cholesterol, which sucks because I like eggs, because when I do, my LDL goes up. Others can eat them just fine.
> 
> Calorie and macro counting is what I do. It allows me to stay in the same shape (roughly) while still allowing me to sometimes splurge and stay within my diet. Or if I want to bulk or cut, it's easy to adjust.


what is the best way to know which dietary style fits well with your genome? Beyond trial and error, are there places you can go and sequence parts of your genome to find out?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 22, 2021)

gigglemilk said:


> what is the best way to know which dietary style fits well with your genome? Beyond trial and error, are there places you can go and sequence parts of your genome to find out?


As far as I know, it's pretty much trial and error. I could be wrong though


----------



## SpacePirat (Jun 24, 2021)

gigglemilk said:


> healthiest diet?​


Soylent.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

SpacePirat said:


> Soylent.


I was going to jump in with this. I once watched a documentary about cannibalism in the animal kingdom and at least as far as frogs and spiders go, eating your own creates a perfectly balanced stream of proteins and other nutrients necessary to grow and maintain the body. Unfortunately, or fortunately, cannibalism causes prion diseases. Its simple science. I don't understand it at all.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jul 23, 2021)

Are there any health benefits to eating corn? Or peas? I've been putting them in meals forever and I don't know if it's a healthy thing or not.


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (Jul 31, 2021)

what work for me is 

>replace any pork with turkey products
>stop eating bread, tortillas..if need be replace them with gluten free substitutes
>stop eating junk food
>stop eating fast food
>stop eating candy, cakes etc, replace with chocolate protein powder mixed w/ yogurt for your sweet tooth
>eat red meat once a week, and eat nothing but chicken if you want meat
>eat a bunch of broccoli and sweet potatoes
>eat nothing but fruit and yogurt for breakfast
>drink coke zero or sugar free mountain dew if you are a soda head

it takes getting used to but there are ways to still have a tasty diet


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jul 31, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> Are there any health benefits to eating corn? Or peas? I've been putting them in meals forever and I don't know if it's a healthy thing or not.



They are both high carb. They aren't bad per se, peas are good for fiber, but treat them like a grain not a vegetable.

I fully support the lean meat advice others have given here. Trim your fat before cooking, get lean cuts. Ground meat is usually used to offload a bunch of fat. Look at the chubs of ground beef and compare calories, it's amazing how much a difference even 10%-4% makes, much less the cheap 27% swill. See if you can find a way to enjoy turkey/chicken breast, you can get very filling meals by having an equivalent weight of ground turkey breast vs ground chunk and still probably have less calories.

I don't support keto, but I personally find carbs to be the easiest thing to over consume calories on. There are very palpable carb light tortillas(45 calories vs 100 makes a huge difference across three tacos), and some keto snack stuff is nice to munch on while actually being lower calories than chips.

The biggest thing I find is retraining your habits. I think intermittent fasting is actually really good for that(eat a normal amount but only in an 8 hour window, essentially skip breakfast, eat lunch and dinner, no snacking after). I don't know how effective the fasting is, but I think it does a good job training you to ignore cravings that lead to snacking and that's a big source of excess calories in some people. In my case with in a few weeks those cravings went away and I'm now repulsed by the eating habits I had.


----------



## StopSneeding (Jul 31, 2021)

The healthiest diet is a balanced one. These diet fads that pop up every few years are just cyclical grifts to exploit consumers. The thing is people eat it up and jump from one diet to the next.

The latest trend is low fat and low carb. Sounds great right? All it does is make the consumer ignore the insane amount of sugar in the products because they believe the packaging. Diet trends are mass hysteria and delusions determinated by manufacturers and advertisers.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Aug 22, 2021)

The DASH diet is considered a very good basic diet for heart health and longevity. 

It also has a good pedigree of research behind it. In terms of a perfect diet, it's really dependent on the individual and that individuals needs from that diet. 

Healthy is no junk food essentially, good cuts of meat, good fat intake, lots of vegetables and less starches. No sugars outside of fruits, smaller desert servings and for special occasions. 

As a rule don't eat anything that is a diet food, or anything with high fructose corn syrup, ever, that shit is literally poison, and in most processed foods.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 22, 2021)

The latest research seems to point towards a true Mediterranean diet, or the Ornish diet.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 25, 2021)

Diet of pure rocks and mud, just like our ancestors used to eat


----------

